# Joe Calzaghe - Australia, Sydney - November 1st, 2013



## BigTicket Boxing (Sep 2, 2013)

This event will be your ONLY opportunity to see Joe in Australia. Not only will boxing fans be able to meet and greet Joe, have a photo with him AND enjoy an exclusive presentation, there will be the opportunity to bid on a one-on-one sparring session with Joe to brag about to your mates! An unmissable evening on the stunning Sydney Harbour with food and drinks for the duration of the evening included in your ticket!

Tickets selling quickly for this one-time-only event!

Buy your tickets here!:http://www.bigticketevents.com.au/joecalzaghe/


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

As well as sharing a photo opportunity, any chance he'll share a few snorts into the bargain :hatton


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

*And it just gets worse and worse.*

The latest I've heard is that the entertainment on the night will consist of Enzo Calzaghe singing a selection of Tom Jones song.

So lets get this straight -

* A drunk Joe Calzaghe talks about his "career" for 5 minutes.
* An incohearant Enzo Calzaghe tries to impersonate Tom Jones.
* Frozen dim sims from Aldi.
* The cheapest beer the promoters can get their hands on.
* Punters raped of $250.

It doesn't look like a fan friendly event does it.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I do hope they at least throw in some Aldi party pies, they're not to bad.


----------



## The Kid Taylor (Jun 18, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> *And it just gets worse and worse.*
> 
> The latest I've heard is that the entertainment on the night will consist of Enzo Calzaghe singing a selection of Tom Jones song.
> 
> ...


You're about as funny as a car accident.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

The Kid Taylor said:


> You're about as funny as a car accident.


I'm not trying to be funny fella. I'm just relaying information about the evening from an honest reliable source. Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## The Kid Taylor (Jun 18, 2013)

It's tiresome and unbecoming of someone who claims to be a decent poster.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

The Kid Taylor said:


> It's tiresome and unbecoming of someone who claims to be a decent poster.


 I will take your opinion on board regarding this matter.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

So the corperates won't be catered for then, Jamie?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

$250 could get me a chef prepared meal, a bottle of single malt, a headjob from a good looking hooker(no rubber) and a download of a Calzage sportsmans night.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol:


DBerry said:


> $250 could get me a chef prepared meal, a bottle of single malt, a headjob from a good looking hooker(no rubber) and a download of a Calzage sportsmans night.


£147 sterling , fucking hell that's a bit steep , best go for plan B Dale but make sure she signs ya bell end :lol:


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

does anyone really think joe is an all time great??


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> does anyone really think joe is an all time great??


Well that depends on what you personally regard as an ATG ? If you class say Wlad as an ATG because he consistently fought and beat everyone of his generation then yes because eventualy Joe done that , but if you base your own selection on say a guy like Mickey Walker an ATG who also fought anyone and everyone of his generation as an ATG then IMO NO , Joe went Missing in action through various reasons throughout his career , I really enjoyed career but I'm realistic enough to see where people who didnt are also coming from , I certainly got him a first ballot IBHOF fighter though , the lad done us proud .


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Well that depends on what you personally regard as an ATG ? If you class say Wlad as an ATG because he consistently fought and beat everyone of his generation then yes because eventualy Joe done that , but if you base your own selection on say a guy like Mickey Walker an ATG who also fought anyone and everyone of his generation as an ATG then IMO NO , Joe went Missing in action through various reasons throughout his career , I really enjoyed career but I'm realistic enough to see where people who didnt are also coming from , I certainly got him a first ballot IBHOF fighter though , the lad done us proud .


 I agree I would rate Calzaghe about on a par with Wlad Klitschko on an all time great list.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Well that depends on what you personally regard as an ATG ? If you class say Wlad as an ATG because he consistently fought and beat everyone of his generation then yes because eventualy Joe done that , but if you base your own selection on say a guy like Mickey Walker an ATG who also fought anyone and everyone of his generation as an ATG then IMO NO , Joe went Missing in action through various reasons throughout his career , I really enjoyed career but I'm realistic enough to see where people who didnt are also coming from , I certainly got him a first ballot IBHOF fighter though , the lad done us proud .


Sounds about right.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Have any tickets been sold yet ?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Have any tickets been sold yet ?


I'd like to know as well.
I'm keen to go if i can hace some time to save a bit and raise funds. but if i need to rush no chance!! $250 is to much or me to drop in one hit on lucxuries like this!

anyone here actually goin as well??
chances are no one im mates with would be interested n id have to go it alone
CHB crew for it??


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Francis here everyone,

Ok I think it's time that we all take a deep breath and re look at this thread and see where it's at.

The following needs to be analysed again -

* Have the dodgy promoters sold any tickets yet ? Any mugs out there ?
* Is the nights entertainment still Enzo Calzaghe playing his ukulele singing a selection of Tom Jones songs.
* Will Joe Calzaghe still be blind drunk on the night.
* Will Joe talk about his amazing "career" defending the then joke WBO belt against no names and numpties in Wales ?
* Will the microwave oven cooked frozen dim sims be eatable ?
* Will the punters feel as though they have been fleeced by the end of the night and feel dirty.

Your thoughts would be appreciated ?


----------



## crash (Jun 21, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Francis here everyone,
> 
> Ok I think it's time that we all take a deep breath and re look at this thread and see where it's at.
> 
> ...


Dont think Enzo will be to happy to read this,,,your pretty spot on though.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

ATG Super Middle


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I think your last point will be spot on Francis........ The punters will certainly feel aggrieved


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> I think your last point will be spot on Francis........ The punters will certainly feel aggrieved


They will feel so dirty and disgusted with themselves that they will go home and scrub themselves with bleach.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Francis here everyone,
> 
> Ok I think it's time that we all take a deep breath and re look at this thread and see where it's at.
> 
> ...


Thoughts??????










How about you say this shite to the great mans face ya corporate poof.:fire


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I don't believe Francis is having a personal attack at Joe himself, it's the unscrupulous Aussie promoters cashing in on the poor unfortunate fans................... just saying


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Well with Grinning Greeny and John Williamson cancelling their up close and personal tour.

http://premier.ticketek.com.au/shows/show.aspx?sh=JOHNWILL13

This would be a chance for Aussie boxing fans to rub shoulders with a lesser yet still legendary fighter. $250 is a small price to pay. Is it as good value for money as the friend in hand and/or Forresters Hotel $5 steak meals? NO but it's a once in a lifetime chance to rub shoulders with a living legend.:good
And if the promoters can get people willing to shell out $250 For some nibblies,a harbour cruise and some anecdotes from Joe good luck to them. Greeny get's $5 a pop from kiddies wanting his moniker Joe has split up from yet another glamour who has probably been with him long enough to get a pay out he may need the funds.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Well with* Grinning Greeny and John Williamson cancelling their up close and personal tour*.
> 
> http://premier.ticketek.com.au/shows/show.aspx?sh=JOHNWILL13
> 
> ...


What the fuck ? Grinning Greeny and Williamson on a stage. I thought that was a joke until I clicked on the link. Who the fuck would have gone to that. Ripping off dumb fans lol.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

calzaghe is trying to cash in on what he didn't achieve. I don't think he has any shame


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> So the corperates won't be catered for then, Jamie?


hahaha!! you picked him/ he shops at Meyer......lol


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> They will feel so dirty and disgusted with themselves that they will go home and scrub themselves with bleach.


if you are such a great promoter Jamie, why haven't you EVER put on a big show?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> if you are such a great promoter Jamie, why haven't you EVER put on a big show?


I'm not a promoter you moron.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I'm not a promoter you moron.


too true!! lol


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> What the fuck ? Grinning Greeny and Williamson on a stage. I thought that was a joke until I clicked on the link. Who the fuck would have gone to that. Ripping off dumb fans lol.


 You un-Australian bastard:fire 2 Australian icons swapping anecdotes and ribald yarns it would of been a flamin ripper. With Danny,John and the crowd singing hey true blue. Grinning Greeny is so Australian his indoor plants have kookaburras living in them,Him and Nina's wedding cake was a fucking layered lamington,and when they make love they smear each others body's with vegemite.:deal
Danny Green is as fair dinkum and true blue as they come(except for fake retirements,saying Mundine was irrelevant and calling him out 2 months later when he had already lined up Siaca,Dannyweight and abusing hospital staff and getting a nurse sacked).


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm telling you, John Farnam torpedoed that tour by luring Yul Grinner for 'Farnsy and Greeny Say Goodbye One More Time' tour. While shadow sparring to 'True Blue' on main stage at the Birdsville races after party was always going to be hard to beat, Farnsy's reworkings of his classics seem to have struck a cord with 'Grinner'. Your The Voice changed to Your The Champ was what finally swayed Yul.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> calzaghe is trying to cash in on what he didn't achieve. I don't think he has any shame


Undisputed 168lber , zip better than Joe at Super middle when he was fighting ( or since ) , then for an encore he buzzed up to 175lbs and beat the deeply loved Bernard Hopkins in his own back yard , whoop whoop whoop , enjoy at free trip down under Joseph . :beer:beer:rofl


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Undisputed 168lber , zip better than Joe at Super middle when he was fighting ( or since ) , then for an encore he buzzed up to 175lbs and beat the deeply loved Bernard Hopkins in his own back yard , whoop whoop whoop , enjoy at free trip down under Joseph . :beer:beer:rofl


..I never really liked Calzaghe and was filthy when he eventually beat Hopkins..but the longer Hopkins kicked on gave plenty more credibility to that win..loath as I am to admit it..


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Clazghe did beat Bhop imo BUT it was purely due to activity. The quality was from Bhop and remind me how old he was then, 43 yrs I believe.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Clazghe did beat Bhop imo BUT it was purely due to activity. The quality was from Bhop and remind me how old he was then, 43 yrs I believe.


:lol: Yea it's a right cunt when someone wins a professional boxing bout by throwing more punches at an opponent , yea he was 43 then but he dispatched Kelly Pavlik aged 44 , what's ya point Francis ?


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

The dream team , home advantage , three American Judges & an American referee weren't enough to rob Joe , the better man edged it out in my honest opinion . Anyway he's home now hosed down and a first ballot IBHOF nap , not bad for a kid who fucked his hands up punching rolled up carpet because he couldn't afford a heavy bag , if he were a yank he would be adored if he was an Aussie he would be a true blue god .


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> The dream team , home advantage , three American Judges & an American referee weren't enough to rob Joe , the better man edged it out in my honest opinion . Anyway he's home now hosed down and a first ballot IBHOF nap , not bad for a kid who fucked his hands up punching rolled up carpet because he couldn't afford a heavy bag , if he were a yank he would be adored if he was an Aussie he would be a true blue god .


..nah mate..if he was a Aussie..everyone woulda turned on him by now..
..anyway..that's me..i'm outta coke..i'll have to knock the rest of my bottle of JD ovber tomorrow nite 
..nigh nite Josey..:cheers


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..nah mate..if he was a Aussie..everyone woulda turned on him by now..
> ..anyway..that's me..i'm outta coke..i'll have to knock the rest of my bottle of JD ovber tomorrow nite
> ..nigh nite Josey..:cheers


Always a pleasure , never a chore mate , Best Josey


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Undisputed 168lber , zip better than Joe at Super middle when he was fighting ( or since ) , then for an encore he buzzed up to 175lbs and beat the deeply loved Bernard Hopkins in his own back yard , whoop whoop whoop , enjoy at free trip down under Joseph . :beer:beer:rofl


 yes he was the best at super middle. maybe andre ward is better now, but I don't know. also, waiting to fight Bernard Hopkins until he was in his forties when calzaghe had many years to prove he was in the class of jones and Hopkins (prime) isn't that great


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..I never really liked Calzaghe and was filthy when he eventually beat Hopkins..but the longer Hopkins kicked on gave plenty more credibility to that win..loath as I am to admit it..


 true! but don't you think it also takes away from calzaghe because he waited until Hopkins was in his 40's, beaten by someone else, and had lost his title before finally going to the US? (same with roy jones)


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> true! but don't you think it also takes away from calzaghe because he waited until Hopkins was in his 40's, beaten by someone else, and had lost his title before finally going to the US? (same with roy jones)


Other way around ol mate Hopkins ducked Calzaghe in 2002 after Joe had agreed to fight Hopkins in the states . Word


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Other way around ol mate Hopkins ducked Calzaghe in 2002 after Joe had agreed to fight Hopkins in the states . Word


 but fighters who go to the US always get their career defining fights. amir khan and ricky hatton did and got theirs. people like darius michaelzweski (spelling!), sven ottke, felix sturm and joe calzaghe (when it mattered) didnt


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> true! but don't you think it also takes away from calzaghe because he waited until Hopkins was in his 40's, beaten by someone else, and had lost his title before finally going to the US? (same with roy jones)


..your preaching to the choir..Hopkins has been one of my favourite fighters since I watched him lose to RJJ back in '93..
..my point on the Calzaghe/Hopkins bout was only that Hopkins was in his 40's for sure..but shot?..definitely not..


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..your preaching to the choir..Hopkins has been one of my favourite fighters since I watched him lose to RJJ back in '93..
> ..my point on the Calzaghe/Hopkins bout was only that Hopkins was in his 40's for sure..but shot?..definitely not..


 true! i will remember next time i talk to you


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Undisputed 168lber , zip better than Joe at Super middle when he was fighting ( or since ) , then for an encore he buzzed up to 175lbs and beat the deeply loved Bernard Hopkins in his own back yard , whoop whoop whoop , enjoy at free trip down under Joseph . :beer:beer:rofl


C'mon now Josey you old champion you. I know that you know that a PRIME RJJ would not be beaten by anyone that ever fought at 168 lbs in the history of boxing. Be honest now champion.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> but fighters who go to the US always get their career defining fights. amir khan and ricky hatton did and got theirs. people like darius michaelzweski (spelling!), sven ottke, felix sturm and joe calzaghe (when it mattered) didnt


Well he would have gone there like I said in 02 but Hopkins ducked him .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> C'mon now Josey you old champion you. I know that you know that a PRIME RJJ would not be beaten by anyone that ever fought at 168 lbs in the history of boxing. Be honest now champion.


Totally agree , that's why I said when Joe was fighting there or since , whats SOG done apart from fight in front of his homies in Oak town ? Fuck all but he's still rated the best there is .


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Totally agree , that's why I said when Joe was fighting there or since , whats SOG done apart from fight in front of his homies in Oak town ? Fuck all but he's still rated the best there is .


Agree as of now you can't rate Ward above Calzaghe although who else could Ward have beaten at 168. The 2nd best guy is clearly imo Froch and Ward dealt with him very very easily I thought. I have only seen Groves fight the once against DeGale and I was impressed so expect him to give Froch a decent run although you would have to favour Froch to win. Thoughts ?


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Well he would have gone there like I said in 02 but Hopkins ducked him .


 would that be like Hopkins ducked Nathan cleverly? so why did joe calzaghe go to the US once roy jones and Bernard Hopkins had lost their P4P titles instead of making the fights happen before?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Exactly , Calzaghe took an age to establish himself as the best 168lb'r on the planet but he got there in the end by beating virtually everyone , IMO it should take Ward just as long because like when Joe was fighting there it wasn't as if the division was awash with World class talent either , Froch as we saw with Dirrell is a crude fighter and for confirmation of this re watch the Froch / Taylor fight where Jermain beat the bollocks outta him for 11,5 rounds .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> would that be like Hopkins ducked Nathan cleverly? so why did joe calzaghe go to the US once roy jones and Bernard Hopkins had lost their P4P titles instead of making the fights happen before?


No it would be nothing like Hopkins ducking Cleverly as that never happened , However wasn't Hopkins the ring champ @ 175lbs when he got beaten by Calzaghe ? If so how had Hopkins lost his top 10 P4P ranking when they fought ? ( you would have thought a ring champ @ 175lbs would be top ten after all ) .


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> No it would be nothing like Hopkins ducking Cleverly as that never happened , However wasn't Hopkins the ring champ @ 175lbs when he got beaten by Calzaghe ? If so how had Hopkins lost his top 10 P4P ranking when they fought ? ( you would have thought a ring champ @ 175lbs would be top ten after all ) .


 ring ratings isn't how fighters are remembered. fighters who go to the US always get their defining fights (hatton, khan). its not fair that it has to be that way, but both frank warren and joe calzaghe knew this


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> ring ratings isn't how fighters are remembered. fighters who go to the US always get their defining fights (hatton, khan). its not fair that it has to be that way, but both frank warren and joe calzaghe knew this


No I agree to a certain extent but both Hatton & Khan will both be remembered in the states for being KTFO , 
Joe Calzaghe like it or not will be remembered as a two weight undisputed Ring recognised champ in two divisions . 
Maybe you are of the school that think Calzaghe should have binned the WBO 168lb title to chase Roy up to 175 or chop one of his legs off to fight Hopkins @ Middle who knows ? But one thing is for sure and that's he's home and hosed a first ballot IBHOF undefeated multi millionaire .


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> No I agree to a certain extent but both Hatton & Khan will both be remembered in the states for being KTFO ,
> Joe Calzaghe like it or not will be remembered as a two weight undisputed Ring recognised champ in two divisions .
> Maybe you are of the school that think Calzaghe should have binned the WBO 168lb title to chase Roy up to 175 or chop one of his legs off to fight Hopkins @ Middle who knows ? But one thing is for sure and that's he's home and hosed a first ballot IBHOF undefeated multi millionaire .


I don't really care about belts (and I don't know a lot about them to be honest), but I know that if a really good fighter wants to prove himself then he makes the fight happen. joe calzaghe was a really good fighter - he was too good to live the career he did


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> I don't really care about belts (and I don't know a lot about them to be honest), but I know that if a really good fighter wants to prove himself then he makes the fight happen. joe calzaghe was a really good fighter - he was too good to live the career he did


Well ignorance shouldn't be an excuse ( especially for a bloke who comes onto an international boxing website to slate a fighter for apparently not stepping up ) I assume you are an American ? ( because it's mostly Americans who pick up the " he should have come here " ball and run with it , for the vast majority of Calzaghes career the best fighters @ 168lbs were European hence his reluctance to fight in American and the reason approx 15 Americans also rans arrived here and got spanked attempting to win a useless trinket .


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Well ignorance shouldn't be an excuse ( especially for a bloke who comes onto an international boxing website to slate a fighter for apparently not stepping up ) I assume you are an American ? ( because it's mostly Americans who pick up the " he should have come here " ball and run with it , for the vast majority of Calzaghes career the best fighters @ 168lbs were European hence his reluctance to fight in American and the reason approx 15 Americans also rans arrived here and got spanked attempting to win a useless trinket .


 i'm not a "bloke", but I just know that fighters who go to the US (yes, I am fro there) get their defining fights. I don't think its a coincidence that joe calzaghe being a frank warren fighter is at the heart of the problem


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> i'm not a "bloke", but I just know that fighters who go to the US (yes, I am fro there) get their defining fights. I don't think its a coincidence that joe calzaghe being a frank warren fighter is at the heart of the problem


Would you as a boxing fan not agree that unification of a division should be paramount in every boxers ambitions ?


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Would you as a boxing fan not agree that unification of a division should be paramount in every boxers ambitions ?


 is that at super middleweight? calzaghe didn't need to do that. he was the best fighter there. why does anything else need to be a concession to making a name for yourself in the US?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> is that at super middleweight? calzaghe didn't need to do that. he was the best fighter there. why does anything else need to be a concession to making a name for yourself in the US?


Lol if he hadn't unified the title @ 168lbs I could just imagine the inter web thingy conversation we would be having now . BTW America will always be the home to big razz arse fights but over the last decade or so Europe has been where it's at to prove you are the best in the world in the majority of divisions north of middle .


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Lol if he hadn't unified the title @ 168lbs I could just imagine the inter web thingy conversation we would be having now . BTW America will always be the home to big razz arse fights but over the last decade or so Europe has been where it's at to prove you are the best in the world in the majority of divisions north of middle .


 why do you think joe chose not to fight roy or Bernard until they last lost their mantle and been beaten by someone else bEfore he decided to fight them?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol Hopkins had lost his first ever pro fight and one to Roy whilst Joe was a novice pro It's a bit like knitting fog talking to you mate . Roy had chipped up to Light heavy and heavy after his roid use six months after Calz had won his first trinket , they fought when they did because Roy was an established self promoter and Calz had just fucked Frank off as his promoter , everyone knows this it's old hat .


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Joe had his chance to go to the states in the early 2000's at least but his comment was "I don't like tough fights".


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Joe had his chance to go to the states in the early 2000's at least but his comment was "I don't like tough fights".


Oh aye what chance was this then you must have a long lost scoop ? 
State when & v whom then , go on I'm all ears , in fact I'm motherfucking dumbo waiting to hear this .


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Josey Wales said:


> Oh aye what chance was this then you must have a long lost scoop ?
> State when & v whom then , go on I'm all ears , in fact I'm motherfucking dumbo waiting to hear this .


Calzaghe from '99

_I'm not chasing after Roy Jones. Be honest, Roy Jones is a good fighter and I don't want tough fights, I just want big money."

_

Let's not forget this either, from 2003.

"I could probably give Jones a tough fight, probably the best fight he's ever had," said Calzaghe. "But I know my capabilities and unless I got paid the crown jewels I wouldn't want to risk it."

Then fast forward to 2008.






For those who haven't seen it, go to 6 min 30.

He wanted the crown jewels in 2003, but gave him 50/50 in 2008, AFTER he'd dismissed him as a threat.

To be fair The U.S. fans and media, had only seen him a handful of times, against the likes of Starie, Thornberry and McIntyre. He hadn't really impressed.

By 2003 he was still relatively unknown on the world stage by then and his situation hadn't changed much


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol the trouble you went to in a feeble attempt to discredit a respected fighter is quiet laughable really , in the interview Joe stated he had been chasing Hopkins for years add to that you are yet to respond to my earlier comments informing you what the head of f showtimes Jay Larking had to say about Hopkins bricking outta a fight in 2002 and your looking quite silly , Two weight Ring mag champion , unbeaten and retired for years yet you still slate the bloke , incredible .


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Josey Wales said:


> Lol the trouble you went to in a feeble attempt to discredit a respected fighter is quiet laughable really , in the interview Joe stated he had been chasing Hopkins for years add to that you are yet to respond to my earlier comments informing you what the head of f showtimes Jay Larking had to say about Hopkins bricking outta a fight in 2002 and your looking quite silly , Two weight Ring mag champion , unbeaten and retired for years yet you still slate the bloke , incredible .


I went to no trouble and Calzaghe has already discredited himself numerous times. He hadn't been chasing Hopkins for years so stop with that rubbish. The fight didn't go ahead as the offer for the purse was a joke as the majority of it would be lining King and team
s pockets so it was completely understandable from Hopkins POV. You made no mention of Jay Larking before so I'm not sure what you're on about there. I ain't knocking the guy, I just don't like it when people come out with this idea that Calzaghe is greater than he really is when his prime years were spent struggling with Robin Reid,getting dropped by Sugar Ray Salem defending some belt only euro bums cared about.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

..we must remember even RJJ refused to leave the US..citing his ripoff in the Olympics..
..I recall a much anticipated matchup with Darius A-Z never eventuated for this very reason..


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..we must remember even RJJ refused to leave the US..citing his ripoff in the Olympics..
> ..I recall a much anticipated matchup with Darius A-Z never eventuated for this very reason..


I think RJJ was weary of Darius Michalczewski, Vasilliy Jirov and Tomasz Adamek, to be fair, and chose, instead, to promote himself fighting Clinton Woods and Glen Kelly. Not saying those eastern block guys would have beaten him, just saying Roy was hand picking at that stage as was Calzaghe.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> I went to no trouble and Calzaghe has already discredited himself numerous times. He hadn't been chasing Hopkins for years so stop with that rubbish. The fight didn't go ahead as the offer for the purse was a joke as the majority of it would be lining King and team
> s pockets so it was completely understandable from Hopkins POV. You made no mention of Jay Larking before so I'm not sure what you're on about there. I ain't knocking the guy, I just don't like it when people come out with this idea that Calzaghe is greater than he really is when his prime years were spent struggling with Robin Reid,getting dropped by Sugar Ray Salem defending some belt only euro bums cared about.


3 million wasn't a joke offer when you consider Hopkins fought Hakker in his next fight for 200 k lol and Robin Reid was a decent fighter and a solid challenge to any super middle weight around that time , 18 months earlier he had held the WBC title and a few years later got robbed fighting for the IBF & WBC title .


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I think RJJ was weary of Darius Michalczewski, Vasilliy Jirov and Tomasz Adamek, to be fair, and chose, instead, to promote himself fighting Clinton Woods and Glen Kelly. Not saying those eastern block guys would have beaten him, just saying Roy was hand picking at that stage as was Calzaghe.


..not stickin' up for Calzaghe mate..but back then there was a few of the top champions content just to have all thier fights at home..
..Sven Ottke was another..


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..not stickin' up for Calzaghe mate..but back then there was a few of the top champions content just to have all thier fights at home..
> ..Sven Ottke was another..


Yep very few fought abroad in those days , Kessler was a youngster fighting an inexperienced Mundine who had been sparked by Ottke , Ottke , Joe , Roy , Bernard etc stayed home earning , the only guys who fought abroad was Winky and Glenn Johnson but Glenn was used to traveling ( to be fair to Glenn He is the ONLY one to have a genuine claim that Calzaghe ducked him ) if you had a trinket back in the 90's you normally stated home defending for money , I ain't saying Calzaghe didn't get in his comfort zone earning money but he was willing in 2002 to fight Hopkins in America .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Bad storm running in from the south coast this morning I could hardly stand up in the bastard walking from my van to this apartment , I'm six fights up on the beach and the building is rattling lol , on a more serious note anyone hear off Sox or know if the fires are ripping through his way ?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..not stickin' up for Calzaghe mate..but back then there was a few of the top champions content just to have all thier fights at home..
> ..Sven Ottke was another..


I agree mate, Roy would have slapped Joe in 2000 I recon, and would have beaten Darius in '04 or whenever, but those mentioned wanted to defend their '0s' at all costs it seams.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Bad storm running in from the south coast this morning I could hardly stand up in the bastard walking from my van to this apartment , I'm six fights up on the beach and the building is rattling lol , on a more serious note anyone hear off Sox or know if the fires are ripping through his way ?


Yeh all good mate, I posted in the pub thread after someone asked the other day...

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?6051-AUSSIE-PUB-CHAT&p=626951&viewfull=1#post626951


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Josey Wales said:


> 3 million wasn't a joke offer when you consider Hopkins fought Hakker in his next fight for 200 k lol and Robin Reid was a decent fighter and a solid challenge to any super middle weight around that time , 18 months earlier he had held the WBC title and a few years later got robbed fighting for the IBF & WBC title .


It was a 3 fight deal which one of the opponents included Calzaghe so he declined the package, not the opponent in Calzaghe. Wasn't knocking Reid, but that shows the difference in levels of opponents both Hopkins & Jones were up against compared to Joe.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> It was a 3 fight deal which one of the opponents included Calzaghe so he declined the package, not the opponent in Calzaghe. Wasn't knocking Reid, but that shows the difference in levels of opponents both Hopkins & Jones were up against compared to Joe.


Rubbish ? It ain't rubbish at all Calzaghe wanted to fight Hopkins in 2002 and went as far as offering him 3 million to fight him in America and Hopkins agreed only to pull out the next day after having his demand if 6 million refused Oh a three fight deal you say , that's the first time I hear that , can you elaborate ? would genuinely like to know , anyway my point was Joe was willing to fight him in his own back yard and that to me indicates he wasn't waiting for Hopkins to be shot as the other poster said .


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Josey Wales said:


> Oh a three fight deal you say , that's the first time I hear that , can you elaborate ? would genuinely like to know , anyway my point was Joe was willing to fight him in his own back yard and that to me indicates he wasn't waiting for Hopkins to be shot as the other poster said .


:lol:

Morrade Hakkar and Harry Simon were the other 2 included in the package,Type into Google - SecondsOut.com, Hopkins backed into a corner? :yep

Well it can be never be known how willing he was to the full extent as it never got as close and bear in mind Calzaghe had pulled out of matches very close to the date sending his promoters and scrambling and insane.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> :lol:
> 
> Morrade Hakkar and Harry Simon were the other 2 included in the package,Type into Google - SecondsOut.com, Hopkins backed into a corner? :yep
> 
> Well it can be never be known how willing he was to the full extent as it never got as close and bear in mind Calzaghe had pulled out of matches very close to the date sending his promoters and scrambling and insane.


Harry Simon and Hakker were middle weights and Joe was a 168 fighter , something don't add up there mate , was the Joe fight at the end , the start or sandwiched in the middle ? And of course it can be established he wanted to fight him otherwise Warren wouldn't have offered the 3 million , jeez I wish you would just come out with calling Calzaghe a bum instead of skirting around shit lol


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Josey Wales said:


> Harry Simon and Hakker were middle weights and Joe was a 168 fighter , something don't add up there mate , was the Joe fight at the end , the start or sandwiched in the middle ? And of course it can be established he wanted to fight him otherwise Warren wouldn't have offered the 3 million , jeez I wish you would just come out with calling Calzaghe a bum instead of skirting around shit lol


Yeah no shit they were, Hakar was obviously the first one up but it never got further than that as the package was rejected by Hopkins. There wastalk around the same time of a rematch with Jones possibly at a catchweight if the money had been right so he'd have to be willing to move up in weight but it was deluded as Roy was all the way at 175 and Hopkins at 160.

He got the idea from when Roy had supposedly said to Frank he'd consider going back to 168 to fight Joe but it was never going to happen as Roy's other options were Ruiz and Tarver.

Back then Hopkins was 36 and Joe had only really beaten Eubank and struggled with Reid and was still an unknown so he bought nothing to the table. Basically why was Joe looking to fight a 160 fighter when he could of moved up to 175?

And no because I disliked some of the comments from Calzaghe and especially his fans does not mean I would ever refer to him as a bum as that would be an insult to other fighters who have risked their health in the ring.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Yeah no shit they were, Hakar was obviously the first one up but it never got further than that as the package was rejected by Hopkins. There wastalk around the same time of a rematch with Jones possibly at a catchweight if the money had been right so he'd have to be willing to move up in weight but it was deluded as Roy was all the way at 175 and Hopkins at 160.
> 
> He got the idea from when Roy had supposedly said to Frank he'd consider going back to 168 to fight Joe but it was never going to happen as Roy's other options were Ruiz and Tarver.
> 
> ...


Lol Are you Tony Hood ?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Having met both, I can confirm that Leftsmash is not Tony Hood.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Josey Wales said:


> Lol Are you Tony Hood ?


Who's Tony Hood?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Having met both, I can confirm that Leftsmash is not Tony Hood.


What's Hoody like?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Back then Hopkins was 36 and Joe had only really beaten Eubank and struggled with Reid and was still an unknown so he bought nothing to the table. Basically why was Joe looking to fight a 160 fighter when he could of moved up to 175?


He brought $3million to the table which was a hell of a lot more than Hopkins got for his next opponent - not bad for an unknown.

Hopkins became a superstar after dismantling Trinidad, who was a career 147/154 fighter. Why was it okay for Hopkins to make his name off beating a fighter from a lower weight class but not okay for Calzaghe to do the same?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Because it's Bernard Hopkins , he rejected a home fight for 3 million when it was offered to him on a plate to fight Hakkar for 200 k , proof enough for me that Calzaghe attempted to fight Hopkins in O2


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> What's Hoody like?


Not a bad bloke, loves a drink and big on boxing history.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Not a bad bloke, loves a drink and big on boxing history.


Yea I agree he is alright but pissed up on here he was hard work , the only problem I had with the guy was when he had a go at Ashley's Mrs and when he tried to hack the my Email addy .


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Tuff Gong said:


> He brought $3million to the table which was a hell of a lot more than Hopkins got for his next opponent - not bad for an unknown.
> 
> Hopkins became a superstar after dismantling Trinidad, who was a career 147/154 fighter. Why was it okay for Hopkins to make his name off beating a fighter from a lower weight class but not okay for Calzaghe to do the same?


3million was part of the package deal contrary to what Warren had mentioned and in which Hakar was already included in the 3 fight deal with Don King.

Superstar? Sort of but Hopkins was still far from getting the recognition he deserved at that point even in the early 2000's. Felix at least moved up in weight prior to the fight to participate in the Middleweight unification tournament where he stopped Joppy in the 5th. Sure I wouldn't rate that Trinidad fight his best win or even his 2nd but Trinidad had already moved up prior to the match.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Wasn't Warren it was Jay Larkin RIP who broadcast it , and it was for a one fight deal he also said Hopkins priced himself outta the fight by demanding Six mill , btw Jones offered Hopkins a 55-45 split but he refused that also , I remember one of the TV stations linked them up by video phone and Hopkins spewed the offer Jines made there and then because he couldn't get parity .


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Yea I agree he is alright but pissed up on here he was hard work , the only problem I had with the guy was when he had a go at Ashley's Mrs and when he tried to hack the my Email addy .


How did he try and hack into your e-mail?! The attack on Ash's missus was a bit low.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> Sounds about right.





DBerry said:


> How did he try and hack into your e-mail?! The attack on Ash's missus was a bit low.


He tried to hack another account I used to mail him off one separate from The other site


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Not a bad bloke, loves a drink and big on boxing history.


Yeh I didn't mind him, but I think the piss gets the better of him.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

I will still send him that copy of the ring mag with the Darcy spread in it from the 50's when the Mynachdy express expires , he's hanging in there is Gorgeous George @ 92 years young .


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Every win that BHOP has makes Jermaine Taylor look better as he bested bhop twice 3 years before joe fought him to a split


This show is a freakin rip off , clearly Calzaght is broke as a joke

if he wants to sell tickets for over 200 dollars then he best get back in the ring


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Tuff Gong said:


> He brought $3million to the table which was a hell of a lot more than Hopkins got for his next opponent - not bad for an unknown.
> 
> Hopkins became a superstar after dismantling Trinidad, who was a career 147/154 fighter. Why was it okay for Hopkins to make his name off beating a fighter from a lower weight class but not okay for Calzaghe to do the same?


joe wasnt earning anywhere near a million back then and neither was bhop, so where was the money coming from ?

Was warren gonna waste his money without the return even breaking even?

Or was it the usual smoke and mirrors from Joe and his protective promotor ?
How come Bhop went and kept making big fights while Joe still stayed home for many more years ?

Do you believe the offer to Cleverley to fight Bhop and Froch were legitimate too ?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Not a bad bloke, loves a drink and big on boxing history.


Dale can you get Toni Hood to post on this forum ?


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Josey Wales said:


> Wasn't Warren it was Jay Larkin RIP who broadcast it , and it was for a one fight deal he also said Hopkins priced himself outta the fight by demanding Six mill , btw Jones offered Hopkins a 55-45 split but he refused that also , I remember one of the TV stations linked them up by video phone and Hopkins spewed the offer Jines made there and then because he couldn't get parity .


Well both of them hand thrown the figure around. I wouldn't doubt the idea of Hopkins pricing himself out with Jones but it was pretty clear that fight was going to be difficult to make at that stage as they were 2 weight divisions apart.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Well both of them hand thrown the figure around. I wouldn't doubt the idea of Hopkins pricing himself out with Jones but it was pretty clear that fight was going to be difficult to make at that stage as they were 2 weight divisions apart.


Hopkins could have made 175lbs easy he'd fought regularly throughout his career @168lbs ( he had just chosen to drop down to fight the wee fellers @ middle because he could get away with it ) , Don King said of Hopkins after he spewed the Calzaghe fight that he was " like the fella who won the lottery but refused to cash his ticket ) , done the same with the Jones Jr rematch until he knew for sure Roy was shot to bits . The thing is with Hopkins is he's also had a very calculated career but his fans are too blind to see it or point blank refuse to admit that since his reign at middle was over he is one of the biggest boring con jobs in the sports history .


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Josey Wales said:


> Hopkins could have made 175lbs easy he'd fought regularly throughout his career @168lbs ( he had just chosen to drop down to fight the wee fellers @ middle because he could get away with it ) , Don King said of Hopkins after he spewed the Calzaghe fight that he was " like the fella who won the lottery but refused to cash his ticket ) , done the same with the Jones Jr rematch until he knew for sure Roy was shot to bits . The thing is with Hopkins is he's also had a very calculated career but his fans are too blind to see it or point blank refuse to admit that since his reign at middle was over he is one of the biggest boring con jobs in the sports history .


He was still fighting at 160 at least until 2006 when he was 41, Hopkins hadn't found at SMW till the catchweight fight with Pavlik. you nonce and considering he was able to make weight at 160, what gives then? . You're reaching with you're comments regarding King as it wouldn't be good to put much stock in his words considering him and Hopkins bitter relationship between the two of them. I agree the Jones rematch was pointless but calling Hopkins a fraud and discounting his achievements such as beating Tarver after coming back up two weight classes, arguably clowning and beating Calzaghe in a match his own father didn't think he'd won then move on to schooling Pavlik in a 12 round shut out shows that notion of yours doesn't hold.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> He was still fighting at 160 at least until 2006 when he was 41, Hopkins hadn't found at SMW till the catchweight fight with Pavlik. you nonce and considering he was able to make weight at 160, what gives then? . You're reaching with you're comments regarding King as it wouldn't be good to put much stock in his words considering him and Hopkins bitter relationship between the two of them. I agree the Jones rematch was pointless but calling Hopkins a fraud and discounting his achievements such as beating Tarver after coming back up two weight classes, arguably clowning and beating Calzaghe in a match his own father didn't think he'd won then move on to schooling Pavlik in a 12 round shut out shows that notion of yours doesn't hold.


Nonce ? :lol: he fought heaps of times at 168lbs early in his career you bell end and you reckon beating a Tarver who three months earlier weighed 219 lbs after playing Mason Dixson in Rocky 28 an achievement . Yea right .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Clowning and arguably beating Calzaghe you say ? Is That why he was hiding behind his mate Gortez's skirt faking low blows and shit .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Kelly Pavlik was next up after the Joe Loss , Kelly wasn't in a real good place at the time and Hopkins dragged his middleweight arse up to a 170 lbs catch weight to bully him .


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> He was still fighting at 160 at least until 2006 when he was 41, Hopkins hadn't found at SMW till the catchweight fight with Pavlik. you nonce and considering he was able to make weight at 160, what gives then? . You're reaching with you're comments regarding King as it wouldn't be good to put much stock in his words considering him and Hopkins bitter relationship between the two of them. I agree the Jones rematch was pointless but calling Hopkins a fraud and discounting his achievements such as beating Tarver after coming back up two weight classes, arguably clowning and beating Calzaghe in a match his own father didn't think he'd won then move on to schooling Pavlik in a 12 round shut out shows that notion of yours doesn't hold.


He clowned Clazaghe?

I never saw that, I saw Calzaghe simulating anal rape on Hopkins and Hokins faking low blows to buy rest stops in the later rounds, but I never saw him clown Calzaghe?

Josey has a point about Hopkins' post-MW career.

Look at all the guys he's fought since moving up:

Tarver (W) - always been a hot and cold fighter, was coming down form HWT after being in Rocky 5
Wright (W) - inactive, at the end of his career
Calzaghe (L)
Pavlik (W) - was supposedly the next big thing but has done nothing since - I always thought his wins over JT were flukes
Ornelas (W) - who?
RJJ (W) - shot
Pascal x 2 (D, W) - best win was Dawson
Dawson x 2 (NC, L) - threw himself on the mat and claimed Dawson did it, was ruled a TKO2 win to Dawson but Hopkins whinged hard enough to get it overturned to NC. Has done nothing since.
Cloud (W) - a neverwas who has done nothing since.
Murat (W) - who?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

I tell you the man picked his opponents real careful , IMO as entertaining as Hopkins is outside the ring he should have retired after he unified the middleweight championship just the same as Calzaghe should have retired after he unified the 168lbs title and beat Hopkins in his first run out @ 175lbs , no need for either if them to beat up on Roy ,


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> He clowned Clazaghe?
> 
> I never saw that, I saw Calzaghe simulating anal rape on Hopkins and Hokins faking low blows to buy rest stops in the later rounds, but I never saw him clown Calzaghe?
> 
> ...


Lol Murat , you know a light hitting Nathan Cleverly went one better than Borenard and stopped him a few years back .


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Both are hall of famers. Nard did not beat Joe. I wonder if anyone is going to this thing today?


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Tuff Gong said:


> He clowned Clazaghe?
> 
> I never saw that, I saw Calzaghe simulating anal rape on Hopkins and Hokins faking low blows to buy rest stops in the later rounds, but I never saw him clown Calzaghe?
> 
> ...


Well considering the majority of the press scored had Bernard winning and you can look at the thread currently going in the WBF where a large segment of people had Bernard winning as he was able to control the fight with more precise punching as well as the pace, decking Joe to the canvas often gets overlooked.

Tarver coming down from HW in Rocky 5? Lol he was at walk around weight and considering he was still the main man at 175 at that point and made weight comfortably are you telling me he was weight drained?

Winky an average fight nonetheless, I don't think you'll get much arguement regarding anyone say that it was a signature win.

Pavlik was the 3 to 1 favourite going in and had respectable MW run up until that point. Pavlik was the one who called him out and the talk was Hopkins was going to be KO'd for the first time. Explain how it was a fluke? I'll give the fact that Jermain had a closer fight in the rematch but were Pavlik's other wins against Miranda and the rest also flukes?

Ornelas was tune up fight that should of happened earlier in the year in preparation for Roy but thanks to Green's TKO win over Roy Jones it was pushed back.

Pascal, yes Dawson was his best win, something to be proud of after Dawson's performances against the likes of Adamek and Johnson as well a tough fight against Froch he was still a dangerous opponent for Hopkins being an old man.

Hopkins rushing in with a right hand, Dawson ducking it and hoisting Hopkins up with Bernard up on his back and then shrugging him off, and Bernard falling back under the bottom rope and maybe landing on his shoulder. Dawson was bad a style match for Hopkins especially at his age so there was no shame in losing the 2nd one, was he carefully selected opponent?

Cloud, sure he was nothing special but given Hopkins age and the constant calls of "Hopkins is too old, he'll be stopped" he still defied odds to win a shutout against a much younger opponent and a title holder.

Murat was a mandatory so can't knock him there.

I don't make excuses for the fact that Hopkins will go with certain fights he knows he can win but at his age of 48 he's more than done his dirt to have that sweet. I don't think he'll fight Kovalev or Stevenson for good reason but I hope he still does.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Josey Wales said:


> Kelly Pavlik was next up after the Joe Loss , Kelly wasn't in a real good place at the time and Hopkins dragged his middleweight arse up to a 170 lbs catch weight to bully him .


Right, Pavlik wasn't in a good place at the time despite still being undefeated and full of confidence claiming he would be the first to KO Hopkins and being the betting favourite going at 4 to 1, did you pull that out of your ass? It was Pavlik's choice to have a crack at Hopkins considering he thought old man was done and finished. And it was Pavlik who went for the fight thinking he could get an ATG (even if he was past his best) on his resume but it backfired badly. For the record Pavlik was always a big middleweight weighing over 170 on most of his fights come fight night, he was outweighed by Hopkins by close to 5 pounds so hardly a case a bullying considering he also weighed 179 against Sergio.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Can everyone here agree that Bhop's career > Calzaghe's career ? Surely no one thinks Calzaghe has had the better boxing career.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Well considering the majority of the press scored had Bernard winning and you can look at the thread currently going in the WBF where a large segment of people had Bernard winning as he was able to control the fight with more precise punching as well as the pace, decking Joe to the canvas often gets overlooked.


I don't go by what the majority of anyone thinks, I make my own opinion. I watched the fight and then watched it several more times once the US posters on ESB started whining about Hopkins being robbed. I scored it quite clearly to Calzaghe each time.

What's worth noting is:

1. The majority of the press claiming Hopkins won were from the US.
2. The judge who scored it to Hopkisn was Adalaide Byrd - notorious for shocking decisions favouring hometown fighters.

Hopkins ran out of gas from the 4th round and all he did thereafter was try to spoil - he clung to Calzaghe, tried to wrestly him on the inside and often came off second best, then when he realised Calzaghe wasn't going to tire, started pretending Calzaghe had hit him low. The ref had had enough of Hopkins' acting up and told him to get on with it after the 2nd or 3rd time.

Calzaghe suffered flash KD's against Mitchell, Salem and, after Hopkins, RJJ. He managed to get back to hsi feet and finish all 4 fights, so what is there to overlook about Hopkins' KD of him?



Leftsmash said:


> Tarver coming down from HW in Rocky 5? Lol he was at walk around weight and considering he was still the main man at 175 at that point and made weight comfortably are you telling me he was weight drained?


Not weight drained - inactive and had to lose a lot of weight in a short period of time. Just like RJJ when he came back down to LHW after fighting Ruiz at heavy.



Leftsmash said:


> Winky an average fight nonetheless, I don't think you'll get much arguement regarding anyone say that it was a signature win.


Never heard it referred to as that before by anyone. Winky was an inactive fighter by that stage of his career and retired soon after. he'd moved up form 154 to MW only 2 years prior and had to move up to 170 to fight Hopkins. Hardly optimum Winky we're talking about.



Leftsmash said:


> Pavlik was the 3 to 1 favourite going in and had respectable MW run up until that point. Pavlik was the one who called him out and the talk was Hopkins was going to be KO'd for the first time. Explain how it was a fluke? I'll give the fact that Jermain had a closer fight in the rematch but were Pavlik's other wins against Miranda and the rest also flukes?


You know how bookies make money? By posting attractive odds on the bloke they think is going to lose. That way the majority bets on that bloke and the amount they have to pay out averages out to be less.

It was a fluke because JT nearly had Pavlik out in the 2nd round. It was a "puncher's chance" that Pavlik won by. The rematch had a scared JT doing his best to avoid being KO'd again, and it went the distance.

I never said the rest of Pavlik's fights at MW were flukes, I said the JT fights were and have explained why. I note you said "Miranda and the rest" when referring to Pavlik's MW run because "the rest" weren't really that notable were they? Miranda was another hype-job KO artist - he suffered 7 of his 9 losses after fighting Pavlik.



Leftsmash said:


> Ornelas was tune up fight that should of happened earlier in the year in preparation for Roy but thanks to Green's TKO win over Roy Jones it was pushed back.


Fair enough, so we take Ornelas out of the list.



Leftsmash said:


> Pascal, yes Dawson was his best win, something to be proud of after Dawson's performances against the likes of Adamek and Johnson as well a tough fight against Froch he was still a dangerous opponent for Hopkins being an old man.
> 
> Hopkins rushing in with a right hand, Dawson ducking it and hoisting Hopkins up with Bernard up on his back and then shrugging him off, and Bernard falling back under the bottom rope and maybe landing on his shoulder. Dawson was bad a style match for Hopkins especially at his age so there was no shame in losing the 2nd one, was he carefully selected opponent?


Why do you keep referring to Hopkins's age when you're looking for reasons to give him the benefit of the doubt? You want to do that, we can use the same in regards to Johnson, seeing as you cited him as one of Dawson big wins yeah?

Hopkins shat it against Dawson and threw that fight - I saw him do exactly the same thing against Echols, faking an injured shoulder for the rest of the fight until magically it repaired itself and he started hitting Echols with that hand again. It was all his clamouring after the event, and the money behind him, that got the original TKO2 decision overturned to NC.



Leftsmash said:


> Cloud, sure he was nothing special but given Hopkins age and the constant calls of "Hopkins is too old, he'll be stopped" he still defied odds to win a shutout against a much younger opponent and a title holder.


The age thing again. In professional boxing, if you're too old to compete you retire, you don't use your age as an excuse to pump up wins over nobodies.



Leftsmash said:


> Murat was a mandatory so can't knock him there.


Fair enough, so we take Murat out of the list.



Leftsmash said:


> I don't make excuses for the fact that Hopkins will go with certain fights he knows he can win but at his age of 48 he's more than done his dirt to have that sweet. I don't think he'll fight Kovalev or Stevenson for good reason but I hope he still does.


Again, it's professional boxing - Hopkins' age is not a factor otherwise he woukld be given a 2 point handicap lead going into his fights, yeah? Yes, he is an amazing athlete to be competing at the level he has been given his age, but don't use his age to overrate wins over ordinary opponents.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Well considering the majority of the press scored had Bernard winning and you can look at the thread currently going in the WBF where a large segment of people had Bernard winning as he was able to control the fight with more precise punching as well as the pace, decking Joe to the canvas often gets overlooked.
> 
> Tarver coming down from HW in Rocky 5? Lol he was at walk around weight and considering he was still the main man at 175 at that point and made weight comfortably are you telling me he was weight drained?
> 
> ...


 He said he was going down in weight in the interview after the Murat fight. If he were to fight at LHW again I would target Shumenov if I were him.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Can everyone here agree that Bhop's career > Calzaghe's career ? Surely no one thinks Calzaghe has had the better boxing career.


 True but I blame Frank Warren for that. Calzaghe had the greater ability IMO but he was plagued by hand injuries and if Johnson had beat Woods as was expected Joe would of crossed the pond earlier and made waves at LHW. But then again if he did that he wouldn't of unified the SMW division.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Right, Pavlik wasn't in a good place at the time despite still being undefeated and full of confidence claiming he would be the first to KO Hopkins and being the betting favourite going at 4 to 1, did you pull that out of your ass? It was Pavlik's choice to have a crack at Hopkins considering he thought old man was done and finished. And it was Pavlik who went for the fight thinking he could get an ATG (even if he was past his best) on his resume but it backfired badly. For the record Pavlik was always a big middleweight weighing over 170 on most of his fights come fight night, he was outweighed by Hopkins by close to 5 pounds so hardly a case a bullying considering he also weighed 179 against Sergio.


 Hopkins win over Pavlik gets downplayed by some now as does Joes win over Lacy.
Here's the predictions for Hopkins-Pavlik at the time.

http://www.boxingscene.com/boxingscene-predictions-kelly-pavlik-vs-bernard-hopkins--16462

Here's the predictions for Calzaghe-Lacy.

http://www.doghouseboxing.com/Cocks/Cocks030406.htm

Both great fighters but Joe beat Nard.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> I don't go by what the majority of anyone thinks, I make my own opinion. I watched the fight and then watched it several more times once the US posters on ESB started whining about Hopkins being robbed. I scored it quite clearly to Calzaghe each time.
> 
> What's worth noting is:
> 
> ...


I honestly think Calzaghe could come out of retirement now and still give Hopkins the shellacking he ducked out of in 2002 and the one he ran from when he eventually hit in a ring with him , obviously he ain't going to now because he's home and hosed a first ballot IBHOF first ballot lock and that crazy old Hopkins will be joining him five years after he retires ( which will probably be in about 10 years time ) .


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

Im amazed anyone would want to watch that borefest JC v Bhop again..........terrible boring fight that would cure an insomniac......JC did hardly anything but it was still more than Bhop did thats for sure.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> Im amazed anyone would want to watch that borefest JC v Bhop again..........terrible boring fight that would cure an insomniac......JC did hardly anything but it was still more than Bhop did thats for sure.


Agreed mate apart from the knock down and seeing the look on Wanks face it was a yawn worthy event .


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Tuff Gong said:


> I don't go by what the majority of anyone thinks, I make my own opinion. I watched the fight and then watched it several more times once the US posters on ESB started whining about Hopkins being robbed. I scored it quite clearly to Calzaghe each time.
> 
> What's worth noting is:
> 
> ...


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Josey Wales said:


> I honestly think Calzaghe could come out of retirement now and still give Hopkins the shellacking he ducked out of in 2002 and the one he ran from when he eventually hit in a ring with him , obviously he ain't going to now because he's home and hosed a first ballot IBHOF first ballot lock and that crazy old Hopkins will be joining him five years after he retires ( which will probably be in about 10 years time ) .


Highly unlikely given Calzaghe will have been out of the ring 5 years in a month with a Cocaine addiction to add coming against Hopkin's who's still boxing would be wishful thinking. Calzaghe could never have been ducked in 2002, if anything he would be disregarded as the best wins he had at that point were over faded Eubank and Reid. Could Joe have been seen as a huge risk by anyone, when people in the U.S. had only seen him fight a handful of times? His his fights against Rick Thornberry and David Starie had bombed in the States. Who else had he fought? Woodhall, Sheika and McIntyre, that's it.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Highly unlikely given Calzaghe will have been out of the ring 5 years in a month with a Cocaine addiction to add coming against Hopkin's who's still boxing would be wishful thinking. Calzaghe could never have been ducked in 2002, if anything he would be disregarded as the best wins he had at that point were over faded Eubank and Reid. Could Joe have been seen as a huge risk by anyone, when people in the U.S. had only seen him fight a handful of times? His his fights against Rick Thornberry and David Starie had bombed in the States. Who else had he fought? Woodhall, Sheika and McIntyre, that's it.


Yep 5 years and now will probably be inducted into the IBHOF , I guess that and his victory over Hopkins eats you up to such an extent you come out with anything to discredit and slate he bloke , sad as man .


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Anyone go to this thing? If so what was it like?


----------

